# Separates for ~$1,100



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Emotiva Ultra-Lite LMC-1 + LPA-1 Combo

User reviews on "another forum"

For the cost of a "good" receiver, you can get a pre-amp and amp.. of course, until I hear it, I'll reserve judgement.

Anyway, thought I'd share.

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Their Rockets have been extremely popular and well received for the most part considering their pricing. This setup looks pretty impressive for the price.

I think that's about the least expensive processor I've seen... 500 bucks (Ultra-Lite LMC-1 Processor) and it even has 2 X 25 watts for zone 2. 

I wonder how it might compare to something like the Denon 3806 as a processor only. I figure the bulk of the cost for the 3806 is amplifier. Take that away and you are probably on an equal comparison field with processor only.


I had been tinkering with the possibilities of the Outlaw... this LMC-1 might even be an option. I wonder has anyone here used it yet.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I look to get the LMC-1 by August and the LPA-1 by October at the latest.

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I have both and am quite enamored with them! 

For reference, they replaced a Yammy RX-V2095. I must say that I'm hearing things I never heard before in a lot of my usual reference/show-off materials. The Pod Race, for instance, has a lot more incidental dialog and sound effects I never knew where there!!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

It really makes me wonder if pres are that much better than receivers. I hear it go both ways. Some people claim they went from a receiver to a Pre and the world opened up. Others have gone back to a singel reciever and claim no loss in clarity or sound. I would really like to see some blind, side-by-side comparisons with a few different models. Sure, using seperates has the wow factor and you think you are getting the best money can buy, but does that $500 receiver do just as well. Hmm.:devil: 
I personally just went through this dilemma. Building a HT. Finally decided on a less-expensive Pre. About the same price mid-range receiver and had all the features I really wanted. Some day I will compare it to my Denon and write a review.
Roly


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Objective measurements on several receivers and pre-processors at Audioholics, Secrets, and Stereophile makes it clear to me that receivers or pre-processors are not necessarily better or worse than the other as a category.

From my own experiences:

Sony STR-DE597 is about as budget as you can get, but maybe one of the better budget units.

Yamaha RX-V1400 is decent.

Yamaha RX-V1400 + Outlaw Audio 7100 is the same as with the RX-V1400.

Emotiva DMC-1 + Emotiva MPS-1 is significantly better than RX-V1400.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Josuah,
I am sure you are right. Have you seen any comparisons with cheaper processors vs. really expensive processors or cheaper receivers vs. very high end receivers? I am talking about objective tests or blind tests to see if their is actually an audible difference.


----------

